
The Tragedy of Australia’s NBN - jamdav16
https://medium.com/@ants000/the-tragedy-of-australias-nbn-7264be18ee4f
======
oldandtired
The "Tragedy of Australia's NBN" has its genesis back in the years leading up
to the sale of the, then, national telecommunications company Telstra.
Policies both internally to Telstra and externally by both sides of politics
ensured that any future improvements in the national telecommunications
infrastructure would be a massive national failure.

The way the respective governments privitised the company ensured that the
worst outcome would ensue. The current NBN is a mess that continues in the
footsteps of those previous years.Irrespective of which government is in
power, the implementation was doomed from the beginning.

If other paths had been taken 25 or 30 years ago (in some cases even longer),
we would have a telecommunications infrastructure second to none in the world.
But this is Australia, as a nation we are lacking in all the finer points that
would enable us to achieve second to none status.

